# Medicaid and flu shots



## lcanady (Oct 11, 2011)

HELP!!! Can someone please help us figure out how to bill a flu shot to North Carolina Medicaid? We have been using Q2035 and 96372. The Q2035 was denied and the rep at Medicaid said that the Q code is inactive. Which CPT codes should we use? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## kumeena (Oct 11, 2011)

lcanady said:


> help!!! Can someone please help us figure out how to bill a flu shot to north carolina medicaid? We have been using q2035 and 96372. The q2035 was denied and the rep at medicaid said that the q code is inactive. Which cpt codes should we use? Thank you all in advance.



g0008 with administration code 90471


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 11, 2011)

There is a link that provides a grid


http://www.ncdhhs.gov/dma/bulletin/1011bulletin.html

"Influenza Vaccine and Reimbursement Guidelines for 2011-2012 for Medicaid And NC Health Choice"


----------



## lcanady (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you both for all your help!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Burlingame (Jan 6, 2012)

Gooo8, q2037


----------

